# Okaloosa Island / Ft Walton



## striper09 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey fellow fishermen!!! Just learned I am headed down to Sand Destin for a work trip this week. Will only be there a few days, and am curious if I should go east to PCB piers or west to Okaloosa Island pier in Ft Walton...or should I just keep to the beach?! 

Also, I have equipment to/have in the past caught Spanish and King from Gulf State pier. Would either of these pier be worth trying that at? Preference? 

Thanks for the help on a new area!!!


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't heard if the PCB pier is open after hurricane Michael. The Okaloosa island pier would be closer if you want to fish a pier. You can fish right from the beach at Sand Destins property. You would get a few more hours of fishing in rather than sitting in traffic getting to the pier. Use Fish Bites or fresh pealed shrimp on a pompano rig. Good Luck!!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Both PCB piers are open. Neither received much damage from Michael. I plan to fish one or both early June. They are catching a few King and even a few Cobia, now. Reports say also some Spanish and pompano. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------

